# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ذهبی، کارزانیان یا طلوعی

## Grand_Master

بچه ها واسه فیزیک کدوم بهتره؟ ذهبی، کارزانیان یا طلوعی؟
قیمت واسم مهم نیست. دوره ای می خوام که بحث رو از صفر صفر شروع نکنه و فرمول های حاشیه ای اصلا و ابدا نگه. مدت زمانش هم خیلی زیاد نباشه. (من پشت کنکوریم و میخام یه تدریس جمع و جور ببینم و برم از نربام تست بزنم :Yahoo (5): )

----------


## sepehr_a

فقط میدونم ذهبی از صفر شروع میکنه و طولانی همینطور بیشتر معلما
شاید بهتر باشه با این شرایطی که میگید امیر قضاتی رو به لیستتون اضافه کنید

----------


## eligram1400

سطحت بالاس ڋهبی
متوسطی کارزانیان
سطحت پایینه طلوعی

----------


## eligram1400

ذهبی کلا تنها کسیه که فرمول استفاده نمیکنه

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> سطحت بالاس ڋهبی
> متوسطی کارزانیان
> سطحت پایینه طلوعی


خانم چرا راهنمایی اشتباه میکنی!! سطح بالا ذهبی؟؟؟
دوستان ذهبی خیلی معلم خوبیه ولی خیلیییی سطح پایین درس میده یا شروع میکنه ینیی خیلیااا کلا تشریحی درس میده حتی تو ضرب کردن ساده هم نمیکنه زیر هم مینویسه ک به گفته ی خودش مفهومیه 
مثلا میخواد یه جا بگه 79 منهای 9 میره قشنگ یه گوشه مینویسه میگه خوب نه رو از نه کم میکنیم صفر میشه اون هفت هم میاد پایین میشه 70 :Yahoo (20): 
دقیق برعکس چیزی ک این خانوم گفت عمل کنین  :Yahoo (76): 
سطح پایییین ذهبی 
سطح متوسط و قوی طلوعی و کارزانیان 
.لاس آنلاینم یحیوی عالیه

----------


## mahdi_artur

در تعجبم که ذهبی چرا باید با کارزان و طلوع مقایسه بشه؟!
تایم فیزیک ذهبی (مربوط به کنکور99) :
کلاس پایه  89 ساعت
کلاس دوازدهم  98 ساعت
نکته تست پارسالش : 79 ساعت
 تایم کل =  266 ساعت (حدودا 270 ساعت)
یعنی شما از الان تا روز کنکور شبی یک ساعت ذهبی ببینی بازم 20 ساعت کم میاری تا تموم بشه
ذهبی کارش درسته از صفر شروع میکنه می برتت بالا ولی پیش روی آرومی داره میخوای بالا بزنی باید زیاد تایم بزاری باهاش
در کنارش تستم خودت حل کنی (یعنی روزی حداقل 2 ساعت فیزیک + تست) 
در ضمن امسال میگن ضعیف تر از پارسالش داره کار میکنه در تاملند خواستی ببینی 99 ش به نظرم بهتر باشه
موفق باشی

----------


## eligram1400

همین که گفتی طلوعی سطحش بالاس فهمیدم ازفیزیک چیزی سرت نمیشه

----------


## mojtabamessi

کلاس سالانه + تست کافیه برای کنکور اصلن نکته تست لازم نیست 
برای تایمشم هفته ای ۶ ساعت کلاس ببینی تمام جلسات ذهبی کامل میرسی سرعت پخش فیلمم میشه زیاد کرد

----------


## eligram1400

> خانم چرا راهنمایی اشتباه میکنی!! سطح بالا ذهبی؟؟؟
> دوستان ذهبی خیلی معلم خوبیه ولی خیلیییی سطح پایین درس میده یا شروع میکنه ینیی خیلیااا کلا تشریحی درس میده حتی تو ضرب کردن ساده هم نمیکنه زیر هم مینویسه ک به گفته ی خودش مفهومیه 
> مثلا میخواد یه جا بگه 79 منهای 9 میره قشنگ یه گوشه مینویسه میگه خوب نه رو از نه کم میکنیم صفر میشه اون هفت هم میاد پایین میشه 70
> دقیق برعکس چیزی ک این خانوم گفت عمل کنین 
> سطح پایییین ذهبی 
> سطح متوسط و قوی طلوعی و کارزانیان 
> .لاس آنلاینم یحیوی عالیه


یاد بگیر نظر خودتو ارائه بدی همیشه نه نظرات بقیه روتحلیل کنی همین که گفتی طلوعی سطحش بالاس فهمیدم چقد سرت میشه

----------


## eligram1400

> خانم چرا راهنمایی اشتباه میکنی!! سطح بالا ذهبی؟؟؟
> دوستان ذهبی خیلی معلم خوبیه ولی خیلیییی سطح پایین درس میده یا شروع میکنه ینیی خیلیااا کلا تشریحی درس میده حتی تو ضرب کردن ساده هم نمیکنه زیر هم مینویسه ک به گفته ی خودش مفهومیه 
> مثلا میخواد یه جا بگه 79 منهای 9 میره قشنگ یه گوشه مینویسه میگه خوب نه رو از نه کم میکنیم صفر میشه اون هفت هم میاد پایین میشه 70
> دقیق برعکس چیزی ک این خانوم گفت عمل کنین 
> سطح پایییین ذهبی 
> سطح متوسط و قوی طلوعی و کارزانیان 
> .لاس آنلاینم یحیوی عالیه


یاد بگیر نظر خودتو ارائه بدی همیشه نه نظرات بقیه روتحلیل کنی همین که گفتی طلوعی سطحش بالاس فهمیدم چقد سرت میشه😂

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> یاد بگیر نظر خودتو ارائه بدی همیشه نه نظرات بقیه روتحلیل کنی همین که گفتی طلوعی سطحش بالاس فهمیدم چقد سرت میشه������


اولن سه بار پیامو سند کردی یه بارم میدادی میفهمیدیم
دوما شما ک به ذهبی میگین سطح بالا معلومه چقد میفهمین  :Yahoo (4):  (نگفتم ذهبی معلم بدیه!!!!)
بعدشم طلوعی منظورم بود متوسط کارزانیان قوی (برو از هر کی میخوای بپرس طلوعی یکی از با سواد ترین دبیرای فیزیکه نمیدونم کدوم دورشو دیدی ک میگی برای سطح ضعیف تو راه ابریشم ک اینطور نیست!)
درکل طلوعی کارزانیان و... خیلی از دبیرا رو نمیشه طبقه بندی ضعیف و قوی کرد بقیشون هرکدوم سبک خودشونو دارن ولی ذهبی یه فرقی با بقیه داره اینه که خیلی سطح پایین درس میده
شما هم لازم نکرده به من بگی چی یاد بگیرم  :Yahoo (1):  اینو یاد گرفتم ک کسی ک داره راهنمایی غلط میکنه رو جلوشو بگیرم

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها واسه فیزیک کدوم بهتره؟ ذهبی، کارزانیان یا طلوعی؟
> قیمت واسم مهم نیست. دوره ای می خوام که بحث رو از صفر صفر شروع نکنه و فرمول های حاشیه ای اصلا و ابدا نگه. مدت زمانش هم خیلی زیاد نباشه. (من پشت کنکوریم و میخام یه تدریس جمع و جور ببینم و برم از نربام تست بزنم)


بین این سه تا طلوعی و کارزانیان بهترن یحیوی هم خوبه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سطحت بالاس ڋهبی
> متوسطی کارزانیان
> سطحت پایینه طلوعی


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): طلوعی سطح پایین ذهبی سطح بالا؟؟؟ حالتون خوبه؟؟؟ ذهبی متن کتاب رو تدذریس میکنه و تمیرینات کتاب رو حل میکنه و تا بخواد برسه با سرعت لاکپشتیش به تست کنکور 5 ساعت زمان گذشته آزمایشهای کتاب رو هم انجام میده ذهبی که خیلی زمان بر هست 
فیزیک طلوعی اتفاقا برای سطح بالاست ایشون با سواد ترین دبیر فیزیک هستند با مدرک دکترای فیزیک تهران 
کارزانیان عالی یحیوی هم عالی

----------


## _Joseph_

> فقط میدونم ذهبی از صفر شروع میکنه و طولانی همینطور بیشتر معلما
> شاید بهتر باشه با این شرایطی که میگید امیر قضاتی رو به لیستتون اضافه کنید


قضاتی رو دیدی ناموسا؟؟؟ نه ناموسا خودت دیدیش و تجزیه تحلیلش کردی؟؟ قضاتی فقط تکنیک میگه مسعودی دیگر میشه قضاتی که تمام تکنیک هایش هم تو کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهرو ماه نوشته شده حتی خیلی سبزم بعضیاش رو اورده نوشته تنها خوبی که قضاتی داره4 تا کتاب فیزیک رو تستهاش رو حل میکنه البته این ادعایی که جلسه اول کرده نمیشه گفت میرسونه تا اخر سال همه ش رو یا نه کتاباش هم نشر الگو + سه سطحی کانون + خیلی سبز +گاج

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها واسه فیزیک کدوم بهتره؟ ذهبی، کارزانیان یا طلوعی؟
> قیمت واسم مهم نیست. دوره ای می خوام که بحث رو از صفر صفر شروع نکنه و فرمول های حاشیه ای اصلا و ابدا نگه. مدت زمانش هم خیلی زیاد نباشه. (من پشت کنکوریم و میخام یه تدریس جمع و جور ببینم و برم از نربام تست بزنم)


با این اوصاف طلوعی بهترینه برات(درسته که پایه ای تدریس میکنه ولی سرعت تدریسش بالاست و مثل ذهبی نیست ) اگه تکنیک خواستی قضاتی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> طلوعی سطح پایین ذهبی سطح بالا؟؟؟ حالتون خوبه؟؟؟ ذهبی متن کتاب رو تدذریس میکنه و تمیرینات کتاب رو حل میکنه و تا بخواد برسه با سرعت لاکپشتیش به تست کنکور 5 ساعت زمان گذشته آزمایشهای کتاب رو هم انجام میده ذهبی که خیلی زمان بر هست 
> فیزیک طلوعی اتفاقا برای سطح بالاست ایشون با سواد ترین دبیر فیزیک هستند با مدرک دکترای فیزیک تهران 
> کارزانیان عالی یحیوی هم عالی


سبک اینا با هم فرق میکنه اصلا قابل مقایسه با هم نیستن
ذهبی سرعت تدریسش پایین تره ولی مطلبی که از ذهبی یاد میگیری دیگه میره تو کله ات بیرونم نمیاد
طلوعی بیشتر محوریت تدریسش اینطور که من یادمه از نظام قدیم روی تست و نکته میگرده و شاید درسنامه اش نصف ذهبی ام نشه ولی خدایی برای جمع بندی و تست زنی خیلی توپ بود (من به هر کی 30 40 درصد نیاز داشت از فیزیک ته سال میگفتم جمع بندی اینو شرکت کنه راضیم بود حالا نمیدونم تدریس کاملش چیکار میکنه ولی مشخص بود تدریس نظام قدیمش کمی سریع بود)
سوالات و تمرینای کتابم خیلی خوبه که خود دبیر حل کنه همه رو چون خیلیاشون میاد تو کنکور هر سال واسه کسی که کتابو نداره و نظام قدیمیا و کلا کسایی که حوصله و وقت حل کردن کتابو ندارن خیلی عالیه
من پیشنهاد میکنم به هیچ عنوان سمت قضاتی نرید (اونایی که 50 به بالا میخوان باید اصولی از پایه و صفر شروع کنن کم کم با تست زدن سرعت شونو بکشن بالا این یارو به هیچ عنوان باعث نمیشه شما شاخ بشید و بالای 60 70 بزنید چون کاری میکنه فیزیکو حفظ کنید و به یه سری سبک خاص عادت تون میده سر جلسه گیر میکنید ، اگرم باهاش رفتید سعی کنید روشاش که اکثرا هم حفظی ان رو هر ماه 1 بار مرور کنید وگرنه بازدهش تقریبا صفره)

----------


## _Joseph_

> سبک اینا با هم فرق میکنه اصلا قابل مقایسه با هم نیستن
> ذهبی سرعت تدریسش پایین تره ولی مطلبی که از ذهبی یاد میگیری دیگه میره تو کله ات بیرونم نمیاد
> طلوعی بیشتر محوریت تدریسش اینطور که من یادمه از نظام قدیم روی تست و نکته میگرده و شاید درسنامه اش نصف ذهبی ام نشه ولی خدایی برای جمع بندی و تست زنی خیلی توپ بود (من به هر کی 30 40 درصد نیاز داشت از فیزیک ته سال میگفتم جمع بندی اینو شرکت کنه راضیم بود حالا نمیدونم تدریس کاملش چیکار میکنه ولی مشخص بود تدریس نظام قدیمش کمی سریع بود)
> سوالات و تمرینای کتابم خیلی خوبه که خود دبیر حل کنه همه رو چون خیلیاشون میاد تو کنکور هر سال واسه کسی که کتابو نداره و نظام قدیمیا و کلا کسایی که حوصله و وقت حل کردن کتابو ندارن خیلی عالیه


ذهبی رو اصلا برای کنکور توصیه نمیکنم هر چی میگه میره تو کله ؟؟؟ دوست من دبیری که ادعا داره کنکوری کار میکنه ولی جواب حتی تمرینات کتاب رو هم از رو برگه a4 نگاه میکنه مینویسه رو مانیتور؟؟؟ حتی ساده کاری و تکنیکهای محاسبات رو هم نمیگه چجوری میشه کلا عین راح حل کتاب رو کپی میکنه رو تخته نمیاد بگه اینهمه عدد چجوری ساده کنی سریعتر به جواب برسی منکه ذهبی رو اصلا برای کنکور پیشنهاد نمیکنم شاید برای یازدهم و دهم خوب باشه یحیوی و کارزانیان و سطح بالاتر طلوعی میتونن خوب باشن 
درضمن این رو یادتون باشه کسی که زیاد یه چیزی رو توضیح میده و بسط میده لزوما دبیر خوبی نیست دبیری بهترینه که سخت ترین مباحث رو با شیوا ترین و سریع ترین و اصولی ترین راه بهت یاد بده و تو سال کنکور هم زمان فکتور خیلی مهمیه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ذهبی رو اصلا برای کنکور توصیه نمیکنم هر چی میگه میره تو کله ؟؟؟ دوست من دبیری که ادعا داره کنکوری کار میکنه ولی جواب حتی تمرینات کتاب رو هم از رو برگه a4 نگاه میکنه مینویسه رو مانیتور؟؟؟ حتی ساده کاری و تکنیکهای محاسبات رو هم نمیگه چجوری میشه کلا عین راح حل کتاب رو کپی میکنه رو تخته نمیاد بگه اینهمه عدد چجوری ساده کنی سریعتر به جواب برسی منکه ذهبی رو اصلا برای کنکور پیشنهاد نمیکنم شاید برای یازدهم و دهم خوب باشه یحیوی و کارزانیان و سطح بالاتر طلوعی
> درضمن این رو یادتون باشه کسی که زیاد یه چیزی رو توضیح میده و بسط میده لزوما دبیر خوبی نیست دبیری بهترینه که سخت ترین مباحث رو با شیوا ترین و سریع ترین و اصولی ترین راه بهت یاد بده و تو سال کنکور هم زمان فکتور خیلی مهمیه


به نظرم اون قلقای تست زنی که عموما هم قضاتی و مسعودی و بقیه شاگردای ذهبی راه انداختن وقت تلف کردنه 
طلوعی خیلی خوبه ولی من تدریس کامل ذهبی رو دیدم و نظرسنجی کردم از بین هزاران نفر خیلیا راضی بودن
در کل انتخاب دبیر کار سلیقه ایه 
یه نفر ذهبی رو میبینه ولی خودش فعالیتی نداره باهاش 20 میزنه میاد فحشش میده
یه نفر طلوعی رو میبینه با کلی تمرین و تستی که خودش حل میکنه میره 60 میزنه دعاش میکنه
خودتون و تعداد تستی که میزنید مهمه
با روشای کتاب درسی میشه راحت 60 70 زد فقط دست باید تند باشه و بدونی چی رو بنویسی و از کجا حل رو شروع کنی تا زودتر به جواب برسی  
ولی ریسک استفاده از روشای سریع و تکنیک و این خزعبلات رو  سر جلسه رو فقط کسی درک میکنه که سر جلسه چند باری رفته باشه و نتیجه نداده باشه بهش
آره بحث تایمم مهمه ، ولی این روزا که همه تو خونه نشستن و تو رفت و آمد کلاسا و هزار تا حاشیه دیگه میتونن نباشن بحث کیفیت مهمتره تا تایم

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظرم اون قلقای تست زنی که عموما هم قضاتی و مسعودی و بقیه شاگردای ذهبی راه انداختن وقت تلف کردنه 
> طلوعی خیلی خوبه ولی من تدریس کامل ذهبی رو دیدم و نظرسنجی کردم از بین هزاران نفر خیلیا راضی بودن
> در کل انتخاب دبیر کار سلیقه ایه 
> یه نفر ذهبی رو میبینه ولی خودش فعالیتی نداره باهاش 20 میزنه میاد فحشش میده
> یه نفر طلوعی رو میبینه با کلی تمرین و تستی که خودش حل میکنه میره 60 میزنه دعاش میکنه
> خودتون و تعداد تستی که میزنید مهمه
> با روشای کتاب درسی میشه راحت 60 70 زد فقط دست باید تند باشه و بدونی چی رو بنویسی و از کجا حل رو شروع کنی تا زودتر به جواب برسی  
> ولی ریسک استفاده از روشای سریع و تکنیک و این خزعبلات رو  سر جلسه رو فقط کسی درک میکنه که سر جلسه چند باری رفته باشه و نتیجه نداده باشه بهش
> آره بحث تایمم مهمه ، ولی این روزا که همه تو خونه نشستن و تو رفت و آمد کلاسا و هزار تا حاشیه دیگه میتونن نباشن بحث کیفیت مهمتره تا تایم


ذهبی کیفیت لازم کلاس فیزیک کنکور رو هم نداره 
البته بحث سلیقه کاملا مهمه و هر کس نظر خودش رو داره و محترم 
ولی با وجود دبیرهایی مثل یحیوی و طلوعی و کارزانیان ذهبی چرا باید انتخاب کرد نمیدونم والا

----------


## Amirsh23

> ذهبی کیفیت لازم کلاس فیزیک کنکور رو هم نداره 
> البته بحث سلیقه کاملا مهمه و هر کس نظر خودش رو داره و محترم 
> ولی با وجود دبیرهایی مثل یحیوی و طلوعی و کارزانیان ذهبی چرا باید انتخاب کرد نمیدونم والا


یحیوی فقط اونجاش که با تکنیکی که میگه فرمول کتاب درسی درمیاره . واقعا به قول خودش دندونای من میریزه

----------


## _Joseph_

> یحیوی فقط اونجاش که با تکنیکی که میگه فرمول کتاب درسی درمیاره . واقعا به قول خودش دندونای من میریزه


خیلی خوب تدریس میکنه سوالای خودمش عالین 
و واقعا دبیریه که تستهای سخت کنکور رو با حل میکنه بر عکس خیلیها که تستهای سخت رو غیر استاندارد و بی مورد میدونن
خودشم یه سوالایی طرح میکنه به اسم وحشی بازی که دیگه آخرشن

----------


## elahehroyal

> به نظرم اون قلقای تست زنی که عموما هم قضاتی و مسعودی و بقیه شاگردای ذهبی راه انداختن وقت تلف کردنه 
> طلوعی خیلی خوبه ولی من تدریس کامل ذهبی رو دیدم و نظرسنجی کردم از بین هزاران نفر خیلیا راضی بودن
> در کل انتخاب دبیر کار سلیقه ایه 
> یه نفر ذهبی رو میبینه ولی خودش فعالیتی نداره باهاش 20 میزنه میاد فحشش میده
> یه نفر طلوعی رو میبینه با کلی تمرین و تستی که خودش حل میکنه میره 60 میزنه دعاش میکنه
> خودتون و تعداد تستی که میزنید مهمه
> با روشای کتاب درسی میشه راحت 60 70 زد فقط دست باید تند باشه و بدونی چی رو بنویسی و از کجا حل رو شروع کنی تا زودتر به جواب برسی  
> ولی ریسک استفاده از روشای سریع و تکنیک و این خزعبلات رو  سر جلسه رو فقط کسی درک میکنه که سر جلسه چند باری رفته باشه و نتیجه نداده باشه بهش
> آره بحث تایمم مهمه ، ولی این روزا که همه تو خونه نشستن و تو رفت و آمد کلاسا و هزار تا حاشیه دیگه میتونن نباشن بحث کیفیت مهمتره تا تایم


]
ببخشید امیر میر حسینی چطوره ؟ تو کنکور هدف درس میده تازگیا به کلاسینو هم اومده

----------


## Amirsh23

> خیلی خوب تدریس میکنه سوالای خودمش عالین 
> و واقعا دبیریه که تستهای سخت کنکور رو با حل میکنه بر عکس خیلیها که تستهای سخت رو غیر استاندارد و بی مورد میدونن
> خودشم یه سوالایی طرح میکنه به اسم وحشی بازی که دیگه آخرشن


 اسمش خودم هست ولی واقعا ته وحشی بازیه به قول خودش. اینم انصافا میگم تنها دبیریه که واقعا خودش خیلی تو یادگیری مطالبش تاثیرش فراوانه این کارها و با نمک بازیایی که در میاره واقعا عالیه یادمه 5 6 ساعت نکته تست میذاشت هیچکس اخ هم نمیگفت

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ذهبی کیفیت لازم کلاس فیزیک کنکور رو هم نداره 
> البته بحث سلیقه کاملا مهمه و هر کس نظر خودش رو داره و محترم 
> ولی با وجود دبیرهایی مثل یحیوی و طلوعی و کارزانیان ذهبی چرا باید انتخاب کرد نمیدونم والا


با حرفات کمو بیش موافقم
شاید مشکل ما آپدیت نشدنه 
من نظرم روی نظام قدیم طلوعی بود که یه جورایی تدریسش چنگی به دل نمیزد ، اون موقع ها (شاید 4 5 سال پیش) درسنامه ای که میداد در دوران کلاس رایگانش خیلی خلاصه و جمع و جور بود و انگار یه نفر داره زوری تدریس میکنه همونا رو هم ، فیلم هی متوقف میشد هر به 10 15 دقیقه میرفت میومد دوباره یه بحث جدید باز میکرد کات زیاد داشت تدریسش و محوریت فیلماشم روی تست زدن و نکته گفتن می گشت تا جا انداختن مطالب واسه همین من کلا از الا و تدریساشون خوشم نمیومد :Yahoo (105):  ولی الان شاید بهتر شده باشن 
در کل بحث دبیر توی فیزیک مثل عربی جمع و جور نیست ، 
یه دبیر عربی میتونه همه عربی رو به تو منتقل کنه و تو بری بدون تست خارج از جزوه اش 100 بزنی 
ولی یه دبیر فیزیک اگر خود نیوتون هم باشه نمیتونه 40 - 50 درصد درسنامه رو به تو برسونه بقیه اش با خودته که چیکار کنی این درصد و بکشی بالا یا تثیبتش کنی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ]
> ببخشید امیر میر حسینی چطوره ؟ تو کنکور هدف درس میده تازگیا به کلاسینو هم اومده


میرحسینی یه دبیری تو مایه های عباسیانه (اگه بشناسی) 
اینا خیلی وقته تدریس میکنن 
حاشیه شونم تقریبا صفره تو درس دادن 
من چند جلسه ای سر کلاس عباسیان حضوری بودم این دبیر یه درصدم ناخالصی تو تدریسش نبود 
اینا خیلی باسابقه ان و خلاصه خیلی مطلبو خوب منتقل میکنن ولی مثل تقریبا همه دبیرای دیگه محدودیت دارن و شاید همه انواع تستا رو حل نکنن سر کلاس که باید خودت باهاشون جلو بری و هر چی درس دادن تستشو هم بزنی

----------


## sepehr_a

> قضاتی رو دیدی ناموسا؟؟؟ نه ناموسا خودت دیدیش و تجزیه تحلیلش کردی؟؟ قضاتی فقط تکنیک میگه مسعودی دیگر میشه قضاتی که تمام تکنیک هایش هم تو کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهرو ماه نوشته شده حتی خیلی سبزم بعضیاش رو اورده نوشته تنها خوبی که قضاتی داره4 تا کتاب فیزیک رو تستهاش رو حل میکنه البته این ادعایی که جلسه اول کرده نمیشه گفت میرسونه تا اخر سال همه ش رو یا نه کتاباش هم نشر الگو + سه سطحی کانون + خیلی سبز +گاج


راستش در حد  دو جلسه دیدم فقط تکنیک میگفت خوشم نیومد و با یحیوی جلو میرم ولی این دوستمون انگار دنبال همین تکنیکاست

----------


## scorpion2020

!!!!!!! بابا برید یه درسنامه بخونید بعدشم عین تراکتور همه ی تست هارو دو سه بار شخم بزنید ایکیوت صفرم باشه هفته ای8 ساعت بزار رو فیزیک بالا میزنی
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان هیچ کدام از شما مثل من تجربه کلاس فیزک نداره پس بزارین معرفی کنم:
مثلا برای تکنیکی من اول نادری نژاد آنلاین آکادمی ثبت نام کردم واقعا تکنیکایی که میگفت خوب بودند(مولفه گاجه) ولی اینقدر خشک بود که حتی 5 نفر هم سر کلاس آنلاین نمی شدند(من خودم بعضی روز ها چرت میزدم)
قضاتی رو هم ثبت نام کردم،خوب درس میده ولی اگه کسی میخواهد ثبت نام کند بهتره قبلش با روشای عادی با سوالات دست و پنجه نرم کند.
همایش بهروزی رو هم از یکی از دوستام که توی همایشش شرکت کرده بود(حضوری) جزوه اش رو گرفتم،بالای 90 درصد همون قضاتیه(چون قبلا شاگرد قضاتی بود).
کارزانیان رو هم دیدم و باید بگم ایشون عالی هستند ولی برای کسی که حداقل 40 درصد میزنه(چون خلاصه وار توضیح میده).
یحیوی هم خوبه ولی من با اون ادا و اطفال بازیش خوشم نمیاد.

----------


## mohammad1381

> ]
> ببخشید امیر میر حسینی چطوره ؟ تو کنکور هدف درس میده تازگیا به کلاسینو هم اومده


من خودم از میر حسینی خیلی خوشم میومد ولی تازه هفته پیش فهمیدم کلاس داره و تا اربیهشت ادامه داره(چه هدف و چه کلاسینو)برای همین بیخیال شدم!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سطحت بالاس ڋهبی
> متوسطی کارزانیان
> سطحت پایینه طلوعی





> ذهبی کلا تنها کسیه که فرمول استفاده نمیکنه





عزیزم شما طلوعی دیدین که میگین سطح پایین ؟  یا کارزانیان که سطح متوسط؟

لطفا یکم به تبلیغات از ذهبی ارایه کنایه و ایهام اضاف کنین که بن نشین :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> در تعجبم که ذهبی چرا باید با کارزان و طلوع مقایسه بشه؟!
> تایم فیزیک ذهبی (مربوط به کنکور99) :
> کلاس پایه  89 ساعت
> کلاس دوازدهم  98 ساعت
> نکته تست پارسالش : 79 ساعت
>  تایم کل =  266 ساعت (حدودا 270 ساعت)
> یعنی شما از الان تا روز کنکور شبی یک ساعت ذهبی ببینی بازم 20 ساعت کم میاری تا تموم بشه
> ذهبی کارش درسته از صفر شروع میکنه می برتت بالا ولی پیش روی آرومی داره میخوای بالا بزنی باید زیاد تایم بزاری باهاش
> در کنارش تستم خودت حل کنی (یعنی روزی حداقل 2 ساعت فیزیک + تست) 
> ...



کینگ ارتور راست میگه . پارسال من سر کلاس ذهبی میخوابیدم . پامشیدم میدیدم عهه یارو داره همچنان درس میده :Yahoo (65): 






> همین که گفتی طلوعی سطحش بالاس فهمیدم ازفیزیک چیزی سرت نمیشه




همینکه شما از قیزیک زیاد میدونید و میانگین فهم فیزیک در کشور رو بالا بردین خیلی عالیه .  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## elahehroyal

> من خودم از میر حسینی خیلی خوشم میومد ولی تازه هفته پیش فهمیدم کلاس داره و تا اربیهشت ادامه داره(چه هدف و چه کلاسینو)برای همین بیخیال شدم!


چون تا اردیبهشت ادامه میده؟ تازه دوجلسه توهفتس از آبان تا اردیبهشت .  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Eve

*ببخشید میون دعواتون، کارزانیان یا کازرانیان؟ دو به شک شدم/:*

----------


## mohammad1381

توی بحث تکنیکی(به درد بخور) حرف اول رو نادری نژاد میزنه(واقعا خوبه) ولی سر کلاساش هر کسی تحمل نمیتونه بکنه!

----------


## mohammad1381

> چون تا اردیبهشت ادامه میده؟ تازه دوجلسه توهفتس از آبان تا اردیبهشت .


در کل اگر هم قصد شرکت دارید،هدف بهتره چون شاید تا قبل فروردین 90 درصد تموم کنه! ولی تا اردبیهشت خیلیه!(چون کلاساش دیر شروع میشه)(ولی از نظر زمانبندی هیشکی بهتر از نوکنده نیست).

----------


## anis79

طلوعی یک مدل خاصی درس میده که ممکنه خوشت بیاد ممکنه نیاد من که نظام قدیم بودم از تدریس طلوعی اصلا خوشم نمی اومد اما کازرانیان رو سبک تدریسشو دوست داشتم ( البته من همه جلساتش رو ندیدم ) ی سری ویدئو بود اگر اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۵ ضبط شده بودن اونا رو‌ نگا میکردم

----------


## keyvan_rt

کازرانیان و طلوعی امسال تو راه ابریشم خیلی عالی بوده عملکردشون
تست زیادی حل میشه پیش آزمون و پس آزمون هم کار میکنن
همچنین کنکورچه
ولی بنظرم برا سطح ضعیف مناسب نیستن چون زیاد روی درسنامه مانور نمیدن و برنامشون تست محوره
یحیوی و ذهبی برا سطح پایین موثر تره

----------


## _Joseph_

> کازرانیان و طلوعی امسال تو راه ابریشم خیلی عالی بوده عملکردشون
> تست زیادی حل میشه پیش آزمون و پس آزمون هم کار میکنن
> همچنین کنکورچه
> ولی بنظرم برا سطح ضعیف مناسب نیستن چون زیاد روی درسنامه مانور نمیدن و برنامشون تست محوره
> یحیوی و ذهبی برا سطح پایین موثر تره


یحیوی همه چی رو پوشش میده طلوعی هر کی امسال بتونه باهاش بیاد جلو احتمال اینکه بالای 70 بزنه خیلی زیاده به نظرم  چون تمام تستهای سخت رو حل میکنه ولی همچنان باید از کتاب تست بزنید راستش اگه با کتاب میونه خوبی دارید و ارتباط میگیرید با کتاب تست پیش برید اگه نمییتونید یه دبیر انتخاب کنید برای مباحث سنگین ببینید فیلمهاش رو و مباحثی که متوجه نمیشید از کتاب و اینم بگم آبان شد هاااا؟؟؟ شروع کنید هر چه سریعتر با هر کی میخوایید چشم به هم بزنید عید شده

----------


## _Joseph_

دیگه واقعا خسته شدم حالم از خودم داره به هم میخوره شدیم یه عده مشاور نما به نظرم این جو باید عوض بشه جو باید بره سمت درس و سوال جواب درسی و رفع اشکال دیگه وقت این کاراگذشته که این بهتره یا اون واقعا خوب دوست من ببین با کدوم راحتی الته من خودم هم از این سوالات پرسیدم کدوم بهتره ولی آخرش دیدم برای من فرمول خاص خودم جواب میده و تو هم باید خودت فرمولت رو پیدا کنی و باهاش جلو بیای به قول حاج رضا مارمولک برای رسیدن به خدا به اندازه تمام مردم کره زمین راه وجود داره این برای کنکورم قابل تعمیم هست و برای موفقیت در کنکور به اندازه نفرات شرکت کننده راه وجود داره راه خودتون پیدا کن

----------


## keyvan_rt

> یحیوی همه چی رو پوشش میده طلوعی هر کی امسال بتونه باهاش بیاد جلو احتمال اینکه بالای 70 بزنه خیلی زیاده به نظرم  چون تمام تستهای سخت رو حل میکنه ولی همچنان باید از کتاب تست بزنید راستش اگه با کتاب میونه خوبی دارید و ارتباط میگیرید با کتاب تست پیش برید اگه نمییتونید یه دبیر انتخاب کنید برای مباحث سنگین ببینید فیلمهاش رو و مباحثی که متوجه نمیشید از کتاب و اینم بگم آبان شد هاااا؟؟؟ شروع کنید هر چه سریعتر با هر کی میخوایید چشم به هم بزنید عید شده


درسته داداش 
من خودم دو هفتست با طلوعی شروع کردم و همزمان باهاش از میکرو تست میزنم خیلی راضیم
بنظرم دیگه وقتی برا تلف کردن باقی نمونده نباید انقد بچها وسواس داشته باشن 
همه دبیرا تاپن مهم تست و تحلیل خودمونه برا رسیدن به تسلط

----------


## Yas_99

> خیلی خوب تدریس میکنه سوالای خودمش عالین 
> و واقعا دبیریه که تستهای سخت کنکور رو با حل میکنه بر عکس خیلیها که تستهای سخت رو غیر استاندارد و بی مورد میدونن
> خودشم یه سوالایی طرح میکنه به اسم وحشی بازی که دیگه آخرشن


من جزوه تام لند نگاه کردم این سوالای خودم همچین چیزی نبود اصلا منظورت کدوم جزوشه

----------


## mohammad1381

> دیگه واقعا خسته شدم حالم از خودم داره به هم میخوره شدیم یه عده مشاور نما به نظرم این جو باید عوض بشه جو باید بره سمت درس و سوال جواب درسی و رفع اشکال دیگه وقت این کاراگذشته که این بهتره یا اون واقعا خوب دوست من ببین با کدوم راحتی الته من خودم هم از این سوالات پرسیدم کدوم بهتره ولی آخرش دیدم برای من فرمول خاص خودم جواب میده و تو هم باید خودت فرمولت رو پیدا کنی و باهاش جلو بیای به قول حاج رضا مارمولک برای رسیدن به خدا به اندازه تمام مردم کره زمین راه وجود داره این برای کنکورم قابل تعمیم هست و برای موفقیت در کنکور به اندازه نفرات شرکت کننده راه وجود داره راه خودتون پیدا کن


حرف شما درسته ولی الان مثلا خودم کلاس نوکنده میرم و از کتاب نردبام تست میزنم ولی همین کتاب پاسخنامه خوبی نداره و آدم متوجه نمیشه سوال رو باید چطور حل کنه الانم به خودم میگم بهتره کتاب تستم رو به مهر و ماه تغییر بدم(همراه نردبام دو تا با هم)ولی وقتگیر میشه حالا موندم چکار کنم؟

----------


## eskalis

*با حترام به تمام نظرات 
حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و کارو انرژی فرید شهریاری رایان کلاس
دما و گرما نوگنده کلاسینو 
بقیه فصل ها ذهبی*

----------


## sepehr_a

> من جزوه تام لند نگاه کردم این سوالای خودم همچین چیزی نبود اصلا منظورت کدوم جزوشه


تو جزوش نیست وسط کلاس خودش میگه باید بنویسی.وقت میده همونجا حل میکنی

----------


## Amirsh23

> دیگه واقعا خسته شدم حالم از خودم داره به هم میخوره شدیم یه عده مشاور نما به نظرم این جو باید عوض بشه جو باید بره سمت درس و سوال جواب درسی و رفع اشکال دیگه وقت این کاراگذشته که این بهتره یا اون واقعا خوب دوست من ببین با کدوم راحتی الته من خودم هم از این سوالات پرسیدم کدوم بهتره ولی آخرش دیدم برای من فرمول خاص خودم جواب میده و تو هم باید خودت فرمولت رو پیدا کنی و باهاش جلو بیای به قول حاج رضا مارمولک برای رسیدن به خدا به اندازه تمام مردم کره زمین راه وجود داره این برای کنکورم قابل تعمیم هست و برای موفقیت در کنکور به اندازه نفرات شرکت کننده راه وجود داره راه خودتون پیدا کن


توی یه تاپیکی همین امروز اومدم چنتا نظر راجع به دبیران دادم کلی نظر مثبت گرفتم و... اما اومدم یه کتاب راجع به این موضوع که دیگه برا این کارا دیره و فلا نوشتم و کلی حرف  هیچکس به یک طرف بدنشم( به قول یکی از دوستان )حساب نکرد دیگه یه عده دوست دارن تو حاشیه باشن بدبخت بشن به ما چه خیلی هم میگی میان میگن چون میخواد رقیب نداشته باشه اینطوری میگه که ما استفاده نکنیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> حرف شما درسته ولی الان مثلا خودم کلاس نوکنده میرم و از کتاب نردبام تست میزنم ولی همین کتاب پاسخنامه خوبی نداره و آدم متوجه نمیشه سوال رو باید چطور حل کنه الانم به خودم میگم بهتره کتاب تستم رو به مهر و ماه تغییر بدم(همراه نردبام دو تا با هم)ولی وقتگیر میشه حالا موندم چکار کنم؟


والا چی بگم جای شما بودم از خیلی سبز چهار جلدی استفاده میکردم

----------


## _Joseph_

> من جزوه تام لند نگاه کردم این سوالای خودم همچین چیزی نبود اصلا منظورت کدوم جزوشه


سوالای خودمش تو جزوه نیست حین تدریس خودش میگه مینویسی تو دفترت (اولین جلسه گفت میخوام یکم سنتی تدریس کنم یدونه دفتر 80 برگ داشته باشین برای کلاس فیزیکمون که سوالایی که میگم تحت عنوان خودم رو بنویسید اونجا برای دوره مرور)

----------


## rey99

> قضاتی رو دیدی ناموسا؟؟؟ نه ناموسا خودت دیدیش و تجزیه تحلیلش کردی؟؟ قضاتی فقط تکنیک میگه مسعودی دیگر میشه قضاتی که تمام تکنیک هایش هم تو کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهرو ماه نوشته شده حتی خیلی سبزم بعضیاش رو اورده نوشته تنها خوبی که قضاتی داره4 تا کتاب فیزیک رو تستهاش رو حل میکنه البته این ادعایی که جلسه اول کرده نمیشه گفت میرسونه تا اخر سال همه ش رو یا نه کتاباش هم نشر الگو + سه سطحی کانون + خیلی سبز +گاج


ببخشید من پارسال دور تند قضاتی دیدم خیلی از روش هاش خوشم اومد میگین خوب نیس؟؟
چیکارکنم میخواستم امشب ثبتنام کنم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببخشید من پارسال دور تند قضاتی دیدم خیلی از روش هاش خوشم اومد میگین خوب نیس؟؟
> چیکارکنم میخواستم امشب ثبتنام کنم...


خوش آمدن شرط نیست مهم به کار آمدن روشهاست راستش من کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه رو دارم تمام اسن روشهایی که مسعودی و قضاتی و بقیه میگن دوبرابرش تو اون کتاب نوشته شده (برای نظام قدیم چاپ شده بود) ولی این روشها سر تستهای خاصی کاربرد دارن نه همه تستها

----------


## eligram1400

> عزیزم شما طلوعی دیدین که میگین سطح پایین ؟  یا کارزانیان که سطح متوسط؟
> 
> لطفا یکم به تبلیغات از ذهبی ارایه کنایه و ایهام اضاف کنین که بن نشین


مثلا شمااومدی گفتی کارزانیان من باید بیام بگم تبلیغ؟؟من نمیدونم چرااینجا همه اینطورین خب بگید به نظرشمااینطور نیست به این دلیل واین دلیل ������

----------


## _Joseph_

وحشی؟؟! این نوع برخورد لایق ادبیات  فردی نیست که میخواد یکسال دیگه وارد دانشگاه بشه

----------


## mohammad1381

من نمیدونم شما زن هستید یا مرد ولی این طور حرف زدن برای یک فرد بالغ....

----------


## mahdi_artur

بدون شرح...

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مثلا شمااومدی گفتی کارزانیان من باید بیام بگم تبلیغ؟؟من نمیدونم چرااینجا همه وحشی ان خب بگید به نظرشمااینطور نیست به این دلیل واین دلیل ������



کازر نه کارز  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ببخشید من پارسال دور تند قضاتی دیدم خیلی از روش هاش خوشم اومد میگین خوب نیس؟؟
> چیکارکنم میخواستم امشب ثبتنام کنم...



مال پارسال رو پیدا کردی نگا کن . امسال کلا یه دوکلوم درس میده و بعد برمیگرده به کپی کارا و اینا فوش میده . حاشیه کلاساش امسال خیلی زیاد شده

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها برا فصل حرکت نکته تست ذهبی (نه طول سالش)  ببینم یا طول سال یحیوی؟؟ نظرتون راجب سوالاشون چیه

----------


## Grand_Master

> 


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Grand_Master

بابا بسه دیگه دعوا نکنین یه سوال پرسیدیم همدیگرو زدین لت و پار کردین. زود باشین روی همو ببوسین تموم شه بره. :Y (725):  چرا وایسادین ببوسین دیگه. اها یادم نبود کرونا هست. از این لحظه به بعد کسی بحث کنه خودم با این میزنمش :Y (750):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اونوقت این یعنی چی؟!!!!!


یعنی دیگه رد داده ام

----------


## _Joseph_

> بابا بسه دیگه دعوا نکنین یه سوال پرسیدیم همدیگرو زدین لت و پار کردین. زود باشین روی همو ببوسین تموم شه بره. چرا وایسادین ببوسین دیگه. اها یادم نبود کرونا هست. از این لحظه به بعد کسی بحث کنه خودم با این میزنمش


کرونا گفتی همینجا بگم دوستان تو رو خدا رعایت کنید من سه روزه گرفتم این بیماری رو خیلی روی ساعت مطالعه و راندمانم تاثیر گذاشته (از 13 14 ساعت رسیدم به 4 ساعت) قفسه سینه ادم انگار داخلش تبل میزنن اینقدر درد میکنه تب شدید هم داده که واقعا دپرستون میکنه شدیدا مواظب خود و اطرافیانتو باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> نیا انجمن
> 
> اومدیم مشکل حل کنیم یا مسخره کنیم؟!


 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


این تایپیک مثل  اینکه قراره خون بپا شه!

----------


## _Joseph_

> این تایپیک مثل  اینکه قراره خون بپا شه!


خون؟! یا خدااا

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگر درست رفتار کنن و به جا مسخره کردن به همدیگه کمک کنن خون به پا نمیشه


اگر دو سه صفحه به قبل بر گردید جواب سوالتان را میابید

----------


## _Joseph_

> گفتم نکته تست نگفتم طول سال


اگه خیلی دیگه اوکی سطحت میتونی نکته تست یحیوی رو ببینی 
اگه نه سطحت رو بکش بالا آخرای سال نکته تستای ۱۴۰۰ رو میبینی

----------


## mohammad1381

در کل توصیه برای نکته و تست فیزیک نمی کنم چون سطح سوالاتی که توی نکته و تست بررسی شد،پایین تر از کنکور99 بود.

----------


## elahehroyal

> کرونا گفتی همینجا بگم دوستان تو رو خدا رعایت کنید من سه روزه گرفتم این بیماری رو خیلی روی ساعت مطالعه و راندمانم تاثیر گذاشته (از 13 14 ساعت رسیدم به 4 ساعت) قفسه سینه ادم انگار داخلش تبل میزنن اینقدر درد میکنه تب شدید هم داده که واقعا دپرستون میکنه شدیدا مواظب خود و اطرافیانتو باشید


خدا بد نده ایشالا به خوبی ریکاوری شین. خیلی ترسناکه حتما

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدا بد نده ایشالا به خوبی ریکاوری شین. خیلی ترسناکه حتما


ممنون 
بله واقعا بدن و انرژی آدم تحلیل میره انگار یه گردان روت رژه رفتن :Yahoo (117): 
من بیشتر از خودم از خانواده ام میترسم که از من مبتلا بشن چون بیماری زمینه ای دارن و این واقعا استرس ایجاد میکنه
خیلی مواظب باشید واقعا

----------


## Amirsh23

هرچه پیش آید خوش آید    ماکه خندان میرویم

----------


## rey99

> مال پارسال رو پیدا کردی نگا کن . امسال کلا یه دوکلوم درس میده و بعد برمیگرده به کپی کارا و اینا فوش میده . حاشیه کلاساش امسال خیلی زیاد شده


جدی؟!
ممنون از راهنمایی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> جدی؟!
> ممنون از راهنمایی



نمیدونم چی شده . اما از قراری انگار ایشون اول سال گفتن که کلاسای من بشدت کد گزاری شدس و سیو نمیشه و افلاین ندارین . و نمیتونن بزارن تلگرام و اونایی هم که میزارن مال سال پیشه . 
اما بعد یک دو جلسه . ادمینا چند ساعت بعد اتمام کلاس اپلود میکردن کانالشون . ( از جلسه بعد ایشون تا فوش پدر هم دادن سر کلاس و فرمول رو میگفت برمیگشت توضیح بده باز یه فوشی میداد . ( من که نگا میکردم کلا پرید از دستم که میخواد چی بگه)) 
یه دلیل این هم که ایشون رو عصبی کردن اینه که تو کامنت اینستا و کانالا بهش تیکه میندازن که کتاب ابی قلم هم شد منبع اول ؟ !  


هیچی دیگه یکم هم به خاطر کنکور 99 جو گرفتتش . پارسال خیلی بهتر و بی سر صدا تر بود

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان با عرض مغذرت،بنده در یک تصمیم طوفانی تن به ذلت داده و فیزیک نوکنده را ثبت نام نمیکنم و می خواهم فیزیک یحیوی(راستش زیاد ازش خوشم نمی آید) را ثبت نام بنمایم،با اینکه فعلا کتاب تست فیزیک نردبام دارم،می خواستم بدونم که ایشون چه کتابی برای کلاس خود اندیشیده است؟!

----------


## kellyma53

واقعا جالب به نظر می رسد ، بسیار ممنون از همه چیز

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> دوستان با عرض مغذرت،بنده در یک تصمیم طوفانی تن به ذلت داده و فیزیک نوکنده را ثبت نام نمیکنم و می خواهم فیزیک یحیوی(راستش زیاد ازش خوشم نمی آید) را ثبت نام بنمایم،با اینکه فعلا کتاب تست فیزیک نردبام دارم،می خواستم بدونم که ایشون چه کتابی برای کلاس خود اندیشیده است؟!


وی در یک حرکت بحث برانگیز در جلسه ی اول مکتبش هیچ سخنی از کیتاب نیاورد و برگ های اطرافیان از این رفتار شیخ ریخت

----------


## keyvan_rt

> دوستان با عرض مغذرت،بنده در یک تصمیم طوفانی تن به ذلت داده و فیزیک نوکنده را ثبت نام نمیکنم و می خواهم فیزیک یحیوی(راستش زیاد ازش خوشم نمی آید) را ثبت نام بنمایم،با اینکه فعلا کتاب تست فیزیک نردبام دارم،می خواستم بدونم که ایشون چه کتابی برای کلاس خود اندیشیده است؟!


میکروپایه و میکرو دوازدهم

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان با عرض مغذرت،بنده در یک تصمیم طوفانی تن به ذلت داده و فیزیک نوکنده را ثبت نام نمیکنم و می خواهم فیزیک یحیوی(راستش زیاد ازش خوشم نمی آید) را ثبت نام بنمایم،با اینکه فعلا کتاب تست فیزیک نردبام دارم،می خواستم بدونم که ایشون چه کتابی برای کلاس خود اندیشیده است؟!


تکلیفاش که از میکرو گاج هست

----------


## Insidee

ذهبی بهتره 
ولی خب نوکنده و شهریاری هم خوبن 
تو تلگرام سرچ کنید همشونو رایگان گذاشتن

----------

